# Three Spring Weeks in F, Bzh, D & B



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/ThreeSpringWeeksInFBzhDB

Perhaps set the Slideshow running,

Hit the Pause button then

"F11" for full screen then

Move forward using the arrow,

Or just ignore the captions and let it run.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you translate the letters in the title of the post as I cannot access the link and am bursting with curiosity. Thanks

Ca


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Can you translate the letters in the title of the post as I cannot access the link and am bursting with curiosity. Thanks
> 
> Ca


Sorry. Tweaked it now.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Smilo said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > Can you translate the letters in the title of the post as I cannot access the link and am bursting with curiosity. Thanks
> ...


Oh You're not making it easy for me, have flicked through the pics and I can make out France (F) Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany??

Come on, break the code for me, I have to go out soon!!!

Ca


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Bzh is Brittany. (Isn't it?).


----------

